
YouTube is changing its algorithms to stop recommending conspiracies - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/01/25/youtube-is-changing-its-algorithms-stop-recommending-conspiracies/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18999326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18999326).

------
ilaksh
Unfortunately things are converging on the Chinese model. Young people in the
US have been so brainwashed against anything really critical of the government
that they are literally earnestly requesting political censorship.

~~~
fbonetti
There's a big difference between criticizing of the government and believing
that the government is poisoning us with chemtrails. Hardcore conspiracy
theorists are severally mentally ill and these conspiracy channels on Youtube
only serve as an echo chamber for crazy people to validate each other.

